# Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen



## MK. (17. Februar 2012)

*Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hallo
Ich hatte geplant

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x3.30 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67  (Rev.3.0)
CPU Kühler: be quite Dark Rock Advanced
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Scorpio 2000 ATX
Grafigkarte: Sapphire Radon HD 6870 Dirt 3 Edition 1GB

Würde ein*CORSAIR V2  650W* Netzteil reichen
http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=105068


----------



## Thallassa (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ein Corsair 650 V2 wäre viel zu viel.
Passendere Alternative: be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## sikeij (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Bezgl. Netzteil rate ich zur neuen E9 bzw. L9 Version. Haben größere Lüfter verbaut und sind noch etwas leiser. 

Zur Grafikkarte. Bin eigentlich offen ob AMD oder NVidia. Was aber auffällt ist, dass die AMD Karten meist recht laut sind, oft sogar um einiges lauter als eine NVidia in der gleichen Leistungsklasse. Wenn du also Wert auf ein leises System legst, prüfe genau ob du mit einer 560 ti mit einem leisen Kühldesign nicht besser fährst.

ps: v. a. meine alte gt 2900 von sapphire macht mal richtig Alarm.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hallo MK.

Darf ich fragen was dein Budget ist.
Welche Auflösung wird genutzt und willst du mit dem PC nur spielen.


----------



## MK. (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Aktuell habe ich 
CPU: Intel Core i5 650 3,2 GHz
GPU:  Sapphire Radon HD 6870 Dirt 3 Edition 1GB

Gekaufter Rechner habe nur Netzteil und Grafigkarte getauscht 
Ich möchte vieleicht auch Übertakten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Dein Budget 
Übertakten mit der Neuen CPU oder meinst du dein aktuellen Prozessor.


----------



## MK. (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

In Auflösung meist 1920x1080 meist zum zocken

Ich habe die GPU und das Netzteil schon würde ich gerne übernehmen
Preis 400-450
mit der neuen CPU möchte ich übertakten


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ok, also haben wir 450€ ohne GraKa und Netzteil, richtig?

So könntest du es machen:
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~180€
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~35€
MoBo: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~110€
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DDR3-1600 ~40€
GraKa: vorhanden
HDD: vorhanden? Wenn nicht, Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB, SATA II ~70€
Laufwerk: vorhanden? Wenn nicht, LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk ~15€
Netzteil: vorhanden
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc Midi ~75€ 

Macht 455€ ohne HDD. Da ließe sich aber zur Not am Gehäuse und dem RAM noch etwas sparen, wenn keine HDD vorhanden ist.


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Also 
GPU,HDD,Laufwerk,RAM und Netzteil habe ich
und
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
MoBo: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Scorpio 2000                ATX
brauch ich

PS was würdet ihr sagen


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Bitte nicht das Scorpio nehmen, das hat kein USB 3.0 (im Gegensatz zum Mainboard, was das eigentlich unterstützt!) und eine sehr "eigene" Lüfterlösung (um nicht zu sagen etwas krude).

Da ja durch die vorhandene Festplatte, Laufwerk, und RAM knapp ca. 120€ im Budget frei geworden sind, könnte man da über eine SSD, z.B. die Crucial m4 SSD 64GB SATA 6GB/s , nachdenken, und ein hochwertigeres und moderneres Gehäuse dazupacken, hier eine kleine () Auswahl: 
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster ; Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz ; Zalman Z11 Plus ; NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster ; Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced

(wunder dich nicht über die teils abgefahrenen Designs, meiner Meinung nach muss ein Gaming-PC auch so aussehen  )


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ist das gewählte Gehäuse wirklich so schlecht wenn ja warumm
Sonst
NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster
anidees AI-6BS Midi-Tower - black Silent

Wegen des Gehäuses Ich möchte ein Gehäuse das nicht zu breit ist max. 25cm Seitenfenster benötige ich nicht GANZ wichig ist das ich Lüfter nach oben habe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ist das Gehäuse wirklich so schlecht
Ansonsten habe ich gedacht
*anidees AI-6BS Midi-Tower - black *

*NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster*


Ich brauch unbedingt ein Geäuse mit Lüfter oben und es solte nicht breiter als 25cm sein


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Für 


MK. schrieb:


> Ist das gewählte Gehäuse wirklich so schlecht wenn ja warumm



siehe



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht das Scorpio nehmen, das hat kein USB 3.0 (im Gegensatz zum Mainboard, was das eigentlich unterstützt!) und eine sehr "eigene" Lüfterlösung (um nicht zu sagen etwas krude).



Ist meiner Meinung sein Geld absolut nicht wert. Für 50€ kriegst du besser ausgestattete Gehäuse, z.B. das Fractal Design Arc Midi oder das Sharkoon T28

*EDIT:* Das NZXT Phantom ist ein top Gehäuse!  Das Ainidees würd ich nicht nehmen, da die noch eine sehr neue Marke mit wenig Erfahrung sind, da würd ich warten wie deren erste Jahre ausgehen


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Also was hält ihr davon 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
GPU: Sapphire Radon HD 6870 Dirt 3 Edition 1GB* vorhanden*
RAM: 8GB Kit *vorhanden*
HDD: 1,5TB *vorhanden*
Netzteil: CORSAIR V2  650W TX *vorhanden*
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Kannst du so kaufen.

*EDIT:* Möchtest du nicht noch ne SSD dazupacken?


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Nein ne SSD brauche ich nicht

eignet sich der CPU-Kühler für leichtes overclocking


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Nicht nur für leichtes  4 GHz und mehr sind mit dem Gehäuse locker drin.


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Reicht mein 650W Netzteil für die Config oder nicht


----------



## FreezerX (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Nein, deine Konfig reicht nicht um das Netzteil auszulasten 
Es würden bereits 450W leicht tun.


----------



## MK. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Bist du dir ganz sicher und sind WATTrechner genau

AMD sagt mindesdens ein 500W


----------



## FreezerX (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Wattrechner übertreiben sehr gerne, da die Hersteller gerne ein paar Watt mehr verkaufen 
Und ich bin mir (wie die übrigen User hier) ganz sicher.
Selber habe ich ein System mit i5-2500K und GTX560Ti, dies schluckt ein bisschen mehr Leistung als dein Wunschsystem. Mein System zieht im Spielbetrieb maximal 230W (Crysis 1 z.B.) und ich betreibe ein 480W Netzteil.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



MK. schrieb:


> Bist du dir ganz sicher und sind WATTrechner genau


 
Die haben immer sehr starke Tendenz nach oben, in der Regel geben die 20% mehr an als tatsächlich gebraucht, da die stärkeren Spannungswandler halt teurer verkauft werden 

Das _wirklich aussagekräftige_ sind Erfahrungsberichte und Messungen am laufenden System  

Und die sagen eindeutig, dass 650 Watt absolut und vollends ausreichend für dein System sind, um nicht zu sagen volkommen überdimensioniert


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Diese Berechnungsdinger z.b. auf der bequiet seite empfehlen eigentlich immer zu starke netzteile.
Die 650 Watt wirst du mit deiner konfig NIE auslasten. Wie denn auch, die cpu verbraucht 95W, die gpu 150W, da müssten HDD, Mainboard, Laufwerk und das OC zusammen über 400W verbrauchen.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Edit: Falscher Thread


----------



## MK. (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Danke euch


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Gern geschehen, wenn er vollendet ist haben wir hier gerne Bilder und Benchmarks, um uns am Ergebnis zu ergötzen, wär nett, wenn du uns da befriedigst


----------



## MK. (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Was hält ihr vom *i7 960
BITTE schnelle antwort
*


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2012)

Nichts. Veraltete Plattform, würd ich nicht mehr neu kaufen. Deine letzte Konig mit dem i5 2500K ist besser.


----------



## MK. (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Weiß ich aber wegen der Performance


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2012)

Schlechter. Und teurer. Und tote Plattform. http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html


----------



## MK. (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

ok


----------



## Softy (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Würdest Du den wohl irgendwo günstig abgreifen können?


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Ja könnte ich


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Für wieviel? 

Du bräuchtest dann aber auch ein Sockel 1366 Board, die sind relativ teuer.


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kriegte ein ganzes set 
12gb ram i7 960 board kommpletes SET


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Und was soll das kosten?


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

350€ Alles


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Naaaja, dafür bekommst Du schon einen (in Bezug auf Gaming minimal schnelleren und sparsameren) i5-2500K neu und mit Garantie:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 
Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Leistung ist ja minimal besser ich werde wahrscheinlich den i7 960 nehmen ist nehmlich ein kompletter rechner


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Och nee, warum jetzt auf einmal gebraucht kaufen?! Poste mal die gesamte Konfig mit allen Einzelheiten und dem Preis.


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Also 
i7 940, radeon 5770, 12gb ddr3, 160gb hdd, blue ray lw, wasserkuehlung und  650watt  chieftec netzteil 
Die GPU ersetze ich gegen eine radeon 6870,die HDD gegen eine 1,5TB


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das Netzteil würde ich auch austauschen, das kann nichts taugen, wurde wohl nach der Prämisse "Große Zahl = Gutes Netzteil" gekauft.

Was zahlst du fafür?

Würde ich wirklich NICHT kaufen.


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Also 350€


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

350€ für den ganzen Rechner? Könnte man überlegen.

Falls das aber nur die CPU, das Board und der RAM ist, würde ich lieber neu kaufen. Da hast du mind. die gleiche Leistung für das gleiche Geld.


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Ein kommpleter rechner +original i7 960 kühler


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Dann würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Werde ich wahscheinlich machen


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. Februar 2012)

Hmm okay, da kommt man ins Grübeln. Aber da muss ein neues Netzteil (65 Euro), eine neue GraKa (250 Euro) und eine neue HDD (90 Euro) rein, und dann biste schon wieder bei über 750 Euro. Mit ner alten CPU und nem alten Board. Musst du halt wissen ob es dir das wert ist.


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Wiso HDD GPU Netzteil habe ich ja


----------



## MK. (22. Februar 2012)

Warum wie schon gesagt HDD GPU Netzteil habe ich 
BITTE um schnelle Antwort


----------



## MK. (23. Februar 2012)

Und was meint ihr


----------



## MK. (23. Februar 2012)

Ich bräuchte eine schnelle antwort
Also
Cpu i7 940
Gpu radeon 5770
Ram 12gb ddr3
Hdd 160gb hdd
Laufwerk blue ray 
Cpu Kühler wasserkuehlung und extra den luftkuehler original i7 960
Netzteil 650watt chieftec 

Netzteil HDD GPU tausche ich (habe ich 1,5TB,GPU Radon 6870,Netzteil Corsair 650€)


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das Angebot ist gut, aber ich würde persönlich neu einen Rechner mit i5-2500K kaufen.


----------



## MK. (23. Februar 2012)

Wie lange glaubst du geht der prozzesor noch


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Meine Kristallkugel ist vorhin runtergefallen  Aber ich denke, ein paar Jahre wird der noch sehr gut mithalten.


----------



## MK. (23. Februar 2012)

Ich werde ihn mir kaufen man kann ja noch übertakten


----------



## MK. (23. Februar 2012)

Noch eine frage welcher Prozzesor ist besser i5 650 oder i7 940
und wie immer erbethe ich um schnelle Antwort danke im Voraus


----------



## Softy (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Den i5-560 würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, ist ja nur ein DualCore-Prozessor, zwar mit SMT, aber dennoch nur 2 physische Kerne.


----------



## FreezerX (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Der i7 940 ist ein gutes Stück schneller.


----------



## MK. (23. Februar 2012)

Ich werde mir es so kaufen wie oben beschrieben


----------



## MK. (24. Februar 2012)

Ich danke euch


----------



## MK. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ich bräuchte eine schnelle antwort
Würde das Netzteil für die konfig reichen
Cpu i7 940
Gpu radeon 6870
Ram 12gb ddr3
Hdd 1,5TB hdd
Laufwerk blue ray 
Cpu Kühler wasserkuehlung 
*Netzteil 650Watt Corsair V2*


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ja, das reicht völlig aus. Das Netzteil ist OK, gibt aber bessere.


----------



## MK. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

danke war mir nicht sicher weil ich nicht weis was die komponenten so verbrauchen


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Wird kaum über 350 Watt unter Last sein


----------



## MK. (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Danke


----------



## MK. (29. Februar 2012)

was ist der unterschied zwischen 19und20 pin usb 3.0 stecker


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Meinst Du intern und extern? Also es gibt Typ A Stecker (extern): http://www.itwissen.info/bilder/usb...taktebene-hinter-den-bisherigen-kontakten.png

Und den internen (19pin) USB3-Port: http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=13;PIC=1;WIDTH=300;HEIGHT=300;ARTID=113060


----------



## MK. (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ich möcht mir das NZXT Phantom 410 Midi
kaufen hat einen USB 3.0 20pin Stecker
und brauche eine PCIe Karte mit internen 20pin Anschluss oder


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Dann brauchst Du ein Board mit einem internen USB3-Header. Oder eben eine Erweiterungskarte, aber die sind recht teuer


----------



## MK. (1. März 2012)

Ja ich brauche eine Erweiterungskarte weiß jemand eine


----------



## MK. (1. März 2012)

Die ich gefunden habe haben alle einen 19 pin Anschluss gehabt


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Da kenne ich nur diese hier: DeLOCK PCI ExpressCard USB3 2xext+1x19-p


----------



## MK. (1. März 2012)

Hat ja 19pin oder ist das egal


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Der interne USB3-Header hat immer 19 pins. 

Also der hier: http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=13;PIC=1;WIDTH=300;HEIGHT=300;ARTID=113060


----------



## MK. (1. März 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## MK. (5. März 2012)

Ich hab wieder ein Problem ich habe einen lüfter mit  4Pin Anschluss aber am mainboard nur einen 3Pin somit dreht der auf Vollgas kennt jemand eine Lösung Adapter oder so was


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Da würde ich eher einen neuen Lüfter kaufen, gute Lüfter gibt es ab ~5€,  z.B. Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MK. (5. März 2012)

Der lüfter um den es geht ist der von einer wasserkühlung Tauschen möchte ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## MK. (6. März 2012)

Hat wer eine lösung


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hast Du gar keinen 4pin PWM-Lüfteranschluss am Board?


----------



## MK. (6. März 2012)

Nein bzw der ist schon belegt


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Dann fällt mir nur das hier ein: Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MK. (6. März 2012)

Ok danke ich werde mal schaun vieleicht kommt mir auch irgendeine idee


----------



## MK. (14. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hallo mein System ist fertig hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Sehr schön, das Gefällt mir 

Hast du noch ein Bild vom Innenraum ohne Abdeckung? Würd mich interessieren wie's da drin aussieht


----------



## MK. (14. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Nein leider nicht


----------



## MK. (23. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Innenraum für die die sich sich wünschten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg euer MK.


----------



## Softy (23. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Sieht schick aus  Wie ist die Kühlung so von der Lautstärke her?


----------



## Redbull0329 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Würd mich auch mal interessieren...
Ich finde dieses grau-grüne PCB des Mainboards furchtbar, MSI navy blue FTW


----------



## MK. (26. März 2012)

Die Lautstärke ist ok solange man die wakü auf der lüftersteuerung hat auf voll ist sie ziemlich laut


----------



## MK. (28. März 2012)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Problem
Ich habe eine Wasserkühlung (ist ein Set also nur CPU) mit folgenden Anschlüssen:
Pumpe: 1x 3pin
Lüfter:   1x 4pin pwm
Mein Board hat nur einen pwm Anschluss und da hängt zur zeit die pumpe und der lüfter auf dem 3pin des Board und er läuft dadurch auf vollgas also kennt ihr eine möglichkeit


----------



## Softy (28. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Wie wäre es mit einer Lüftersteuerung? --> Noiseblocker NB-Speed Control | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder wenn Du gleich die Gehäuselüfter mit anschließen willst: Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MK. (28. März 2012)

Ja aber die pumpe hat den 3pin Anschluss (steckt auf cpu fan) ist ein 4pin anschluss
Lüfter den 4pin pwm anschluss (steckt auf sys fan) sys fan ist ein 3pin also dreht er voll


----------



## MK. (30. März 2012)

Kennt jemand vieleicht ne pwm lüftersteuerung


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hier kannst Du Dich mal umschauen: 

PWM in Luftkühlung/Zubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MK. (1. April 2012)

Ok Danke und noch mehr fragen habe nen
Core duo e6550
GaKa hd 5450 
Floppy
Sata+ide platte
2dvd laufwerke 
Usb pci card
Meine Frage ist wie immer welches Netzteil


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Da reicht ein Netzteil um die 300 Watt völlig aus, z.B. ein Cougar A300.


----------



## MK. (1. April 2012)

Zurzeit habe ich ein 280w rumliegen würde das auch gehen


----------



## Softy (1. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Kommt drauf an, wieviel Bumms es auf der 12 Volt-Rail hat. Kannst Du ein Foto vom Netzteilaufkleber hier hochladen?


----------



## MK. (2. April 2012)

Warum ist der 12V Rail so wichtig


----------



## MK. (2. April 2012)

Hallo hier ein Bild vom NT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



MK. schrieb:


> Warum ist der 12V Rail so wichtig


 
Weil CPU und Grafikkarte daran hängen, die 5 und 3,3 Volt Schiene spielen so gut wie keine Rolle mehr. Das Netzteil hat 264 Watt auf der 12 Volt Schiene, das reicht schon gut aus für die genannte Hardware


----------



## MK. (2. April 2012)

Also kann ich es bedenkenlos verwenden


----------



## Softy (2. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ich hätte keine Bedenken.


----------



## MK. (2. April 2012)

Ok habe es drin es funzt


----------



## Softy (2. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Super  Aber der Feuerlöscher steht in Griffnähe? 






(Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## MK. (6. April 2012)

Hi 
Habe mir die Corsair h100 geholt 
Wie ihr wisst mein System 
Intel i7 940 3Ghz
Wollte nur eure meinung nach ungefähr ner halben Stunde Prime 95 höchstens 56 Grad
Hier der Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das hoch oder nicht


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das sieht gut aus. Versuch doch jetzt mal die 3,5GHz zu erreichen.


----------



## MK. (8. April 2012)

Das lasse ich lieber habe noch keinen wirkliche overclocking erfahrung


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Der i7 ist auch mit 3GHz schnell genug.


----------



## MK. (25. Juni 2012)

Hey ich habe ja mein System mit dem i7 940 ich habe mich jetzt getraud ihn zu OC Jetzt läuft er auf 3.3GHz anstatt nur 3.0GHz hatte prime95 ne halbe Stunde oder so laufen und Temp max war 62°C 
Mit meiner H100 was sagt ihr


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

62°C ist noch OK, höher würde ich aber nicht oder nur geringfügig gehen, die CPU ist von Intel auf max. 67°C spezifiziert.


----------



## MK. (25. Juni 2012)

ok danke was meinst du mit 67°C spezifiziert


----------



## Softy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das bedeutet, dass die maximale von Intel empfohlene CPU-Temperatur bei 67°C liegt.


----------



## MK. (25. Juni 2012)

ok danke


----------



## MK. (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hallo
Ich bin´s wieder mal ich will mein System auf eine ASUS 7970 DC2 aufrüsten nun wollte ich fragen ob mein Netzteil reicht 

Hardware:
Cpu i7 940
GPU ASUS 7970 DC2
Ram 12gb ddr3
Hdd 3TB Seagate Barracuda
Laufwerk blue ray 
Cpu Kühler Corsair H100
SSD Kingston HyperX
USB 3.0 Controllerkarte
NETZTEIL Corsair 650W TX V2
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das Netzteil wurde von Seasonic gefertigt, kannst Du weiterverwenden und von der Leistung reicht es auch zum Übertakten locker aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Mai 2013)

Cf mit triple slot karten könnte platzprobleme auf dem mb machen


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Achso, Du willst eine 2. HD7970 einbauen? Oder die bisherige Grafikkarte durch eine HD7970 ersetzen?

Für 2 HD7970's wird es eng mit dem Netzteil, falls Du die Karten übertakten möchtest.


----------



## MK. (27. Mai 2013)

Es kommt eh nur eine Karte zum einsatz


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Dann passt das  Der Rechner wird mit einer HD7970 unter Last etwa 300-350 Watt ziehen.


----------



## MK. (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Da habe ich mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt ich habe aktuell eine 6870 und möchte diese nun auf eine ASUS 7970 DC2 aufrüsten


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ich finde die Asus DC-II zu teuer, die hier ist genauso gut : Sapphire Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-11-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Mit Sapphire bist du besser dran, der Asus Support hat ja seinen Ruf auch nicht von irgendwo her


----------



## MK. (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ich würde die ASUS um 300€ bekommen


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Achso, wenn Du die gebraucht kaufst, wäre es OK. Wobei ich immer skeptisch bin mit gebrauchten Grafikkarten, weil man ja nicht weiß, wie sehr der Vorbesitzer die Karte getreten hat.


----------



## MK. (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Wurde nur auf Standarttakt betrieben


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das behaupten viele


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



Softy schrieb:


> Das behaupten viele


 
Das sagen die bei Sixt Autovermietung auch immer


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



MK. schrieb:


> Wurde nur auf Standarttakt betrieben


 
Meine CPU und GPU laufen auch mit Standard Takt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine CPU und GPU laufen auch mit Standard Takt.



So soll es ja auch sein


----------



## MK. (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo 
Was hält ihr von dieser GPU 
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX6802GD5/


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Eine GTX 680 würde ich heute nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## MK. (7. Juli 2013)

Hardware:
Cpu i7 940
GPU Shappire flex hd 6870
Ram 12gb ddr3
Hdd 3TB Seagate Barracuda
Laufwerk blue ray
Cpu Kühler Corsair H100
SSD Kingston HyperX
USB 3.0 Controllerkarte
NETZTEIL Corsair 650W TX V2

Bin am überlegen zu ner 680 zu wechseln
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX6802GD5/

Würde das Netzteil reichen oder wird es knapp

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Das Netzteil ist zwar nicht der Bringer aber reicht.
Kauf dir aber eine GTX 770 da sie günstiger und schneller als die GTX 680 ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist zwar nicht der Bringer aber reicht.
> Kauf dir aber eine GTX 770 da sie günstiger und schneller als die GTX 680 ist.



Stimme ich voll zu.

Die 2 sind hier gut.
Ichill -> Msi

Produktvergleich MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R), Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MK. (7. Juli 2013)

Was würdet ihr sagen wenn ich sie um 230€ bekommen würde


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Welches Modell?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Wenn das die im Referenz Design ist würde ich sie kaufen und gleich weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Monsjo (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Und das Geld in die Inno3D stecken


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Würde ich nicht machen. Langsam nervt es immer nur die Inno zu sehen. 
Ist ja schon so schlimm wie mit den Netzteilen. Auch immer nur BeQuiet.


----------



## MK. (7. Juli 2013)

Warum taugt der Kühler nichts


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Langsam nervt es immer nur die Inno zu sehen.
> Ist ja schon so schlimm wie mit den Netzteilen. Auch immer nur BeQuiet.



Du Bringst den TE jetzt voll durcheinander


----------



## MK. (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Hallo
Nochmal ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir demnächst die Nvidia GTX 770 holen soll
nachdem ihr von der GTX 680 abgeraten habt
Aktuell hab ich:
Hardware:
Cpu i7 940
GPU Shappire flex hd 6870
Ram 12gb ddr3
Hdd 3TB Seagate Barracuda
Laufwerk blue ray
Cpu Kühler Corsair H100
SSD Kingston HyperX
USB 3.0 Controllerkarte
NETZTEIL Corsair 650W TX V2

Nun will ich die GPU tauschen
Wollte fragen was ihr von der Karte haltet:
Palit GTX 770 2GB JetStream

mfg.
Marco
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

würde da eher diese nehmen: MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da leiser


----------



## Legacyy (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Würde auch zur MSI raten, sehr leise und kühl


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Ich würde auf die bald erscheinende AMD Generation warten. Beiß die Zähne zusammen meen jung


----------



## Legacyy (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Warten kann man immer 

Wenn Leistung gebraucht wird, dann wird auch gekauft


----------



## MK. (12. Juli 2013)

Die frage ist soll ich bei AMD bleiben oder doch zu NVIDIA wechseln


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Juli 2013)

Die neuen AMD Karten werden höchstwahrscheinlich ziemlich gut werden und so auch die nVidia Preise drücken. Nir dauert das halt noch etwas.


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Kaufst jetzt für ca 350€ ne 770 sagen wir mal und nach ca 3 Monaten kommt die AMD 9000er Serie raus, nicht das du es am Ende richtig bereust^^
Ich mag die Farbe rot 
Vllt gibts wieder geile Spiele bei der neuen Serie


----------



## MK. (12. Juli 2013)

Angeblich soll ja die Serie gleichzeitig mit dem Release von Batterfield 4 kommen vieleicht gibt es ein Bundel


----------



## Duvar (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Die Frage ist, bist du so geduldig und stark dem Kaufdrang zu widerstehen?^^


----------



## MK. (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn es sich lohnt dan bin ich auch bereit zu warten weis wer Preise von AMDs Karten sind sie ungefähr auf dem Nivo der 770


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Juli 2013)

Wahrscheinlich, wenn sie die aktuelle Preisstrategie beibehalten. Und ich denke, dass es das BF4-Bundle geben wird, BF4 ist ja im Gaming-Evolved Programm.


----------



## MK. (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 
Zeit frischen wind in den Thread zu bekommen AMD hat seine neu GPU Serie ja nun endlich enthüllt

Jetzt wieder die frage welche GPU beziehungsweise P/L verhältniss bringt es mir im Systen was 

AMD 
7970 GHz oder R290 oder R290x

Oder doch Nvidia 

GTX 770,780

Preislich max besser darunter 500€ das ganze hat noch Zeit 

Derzeitige Hardware
CPU: Intel i7 940
GPU: Sappiere 6870
NT:Corsair 650Watt
SSD: Kingston HyperX 120gb
HDD: Seagate 3TB
RAM: 12gb


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen*

Wenn du noch Zeit hast dann warte auf die Customer Karten der R9 290X.


----------



## MK. (31. Oktober 2013)

Das ganze ist nicht dringend klar warte ich auf die customer Karten das Referenzdesing ist ja nicht gerade leise


----------

